# my 96 gle



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Well I have been here for awhile and realized I have never shown off my ride before except for in Off Topic so here it is


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ditch the wheels, drop the mofo, and get rid of the emblem on the grille...take off the bra and u'll be set


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bra's gone wheels are staying still unsure of emblem and mofo for life


hmmmm what you guys think about mounting the emblem on the hood like a beemer?????


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

if those are 17's on 205-40-17, then i think i'll wait till i have money to lower my car.

I agree you should lower your car, other then at its fine. from the outside


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah those are 17's 
I'm just waiting on money and it's getting dropped I'm just saving up cash and looking into options on how to lower it....I hate the wheel gap


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mofo for life huh?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks nice.. could use a lil bit of cosemtic love for the fronts but looks good.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I have this idea for the emblem in the front and I wanted to get some feedback......

I was thinking about taking the nissan emblem off of the meshed grill and putting it on my hood bmw style

Someone on nissanforums did this and I was wondering what you peole thought about it

lemme know what ya think and if I do it I will post pics


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here is the new upgraded version.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao you just had to show that off didn't ya nos.......
hey I have another idea from another member and I want to see what you guys think,,,,,all black with a stealth look to it even painting all of the emblems black,,,but using a different black for the emblems so that they stand out just a little


these things that I am thinking about will be added during the next year while I am in Iraq it will be like a pimp my ride while I am away thing....my wife is getting the work done at a local custon shop so it will be a surprise to me when I get home as to what it will look like


----------

